# Frankia A class front seats.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The cable which operates the mechanism to allow the seat to raise and lower has broken. My van is an A class so I do not know if the seats come from Frankia or are a Fiat part. Does anyone know where to get a cable and how to remove the seat and fit a new one. I will also email Frankia, Alan.

Edit: Or can I just use a bike brake cable and save a lot of aggro?

It looks as though it was cut using pliers, must have been faulty or fouling a very sharp edge.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a similar repair to do on a car seat. I got one of the smallest choc block electrical connectors took out the metal core and used it to join the cable. 5 years on its still working. If the break is in a place where the repair will foul something, cut the cable back to a clear area both sides then join a piece of cable to either side of the section.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jezport, I probably will have a go. It does not look too tricky but I am hoping someone who has worked on one of these seats will be able to enlighten me before I begin. My van is still in warranty but I can't be bothered going to a dealer, having the seat removed and waiting for a part, anyway looking at the cable there seems to be a problem which caused the break, Alan.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it a isri or ska seat, jeffo


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeffo, no obvious labels on it. It has two levers on the front, one to move the squab backwards and forwards and one to unlock it for swivel and two on the side one to raise and lower and the other to tilt the whole seat back and forward. Does that help or where can I find makers details. 

I will try a Google search and see if I can find out. Thanks, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeffo, looks like isri, this one ISRI 6860/875 NTS Truck Seat

Alan.

Edit: The one in the brochure looks to be electrically operated, mine is not.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, it is possible a ska seat which is part of isri.There is a plastic cable retainer which can be misplaced, the seat squab can be removed on its own check this first. jeffo.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeffo. Do you know how I get the squab off. The cable is broken I found it loose in the lever, Alan.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi, the lever that adjusts the squab, looking from the front,pull it up then move it to the left the squab will pull out, jeffo.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You are a gent Jeffo. I will look in the morning. You know a lot about seats are you in that business, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Jeffo, can't seem to get the squab off. Pulled it right forward and held the lever up, no amount of force seems able to move it to the side and I am afraid of breaking it. Any thoughts, can I take the seat off the runners by removing the six allen bolts and get at the workings from underneath, Alan.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

Alan, the lever is moved to the left when squab is right forward it should then pull out. you can unbolt the seat but that was another story. jeffo.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeffo. 

Sorry to be a bother, pulled it right forward and held the lever up while trying to move it to the side. No amount of force seems to move it by hand, should I try levering it, I am afraid of breaking it. 

It is ISRI, I found it on the plastic round the base, but I don't see a model number. I noticed that the squab is attached to the seat back by a bit of black cloth, does this help with identification. I have been looking on the net and cannot see exactly the same seat.

Is it possible to take the seat off the runners get at the workings from underneath, Alan.


----------



## jeffo (Jan 15, 2009)

Alan
On our SKA seat the black flap is just velcroed on. 
You could try taking the seat out by unbolting it but make sure you don't turn the engine on as the SRS could be triggered and you would have a trip to the dealer to get the warning light turned off, as we did in Germany with our Mercedes!
We will be at Stratford at the week-end witrh HCI.
If this is any help.
Jeff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeffo. I am in Germany, I need to take a trip into France next week and there is a dealer on the way I will probably go to them and see if they can sort it out. I am sure that if I could release the squab it would be easily fixed, Alan.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi Alan did you ever find out how to get the squab out? I need to get into the ISRI 3rd swivel seat on my bar version Hymer.

Nothing broken but I want to grease it as everything is very stiff.

Dick


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Dick, you slide it right forward and lift the handle and push it to the right (as you are facing it) then pull the squab forward a little more and it lifts off. If you get down and look at the lever you will see the groove which allows you lift it and move it to the right, Alan.


----------

